# Gemmy 2007 Halloween products!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yea! It's finally posted!

http://www.gemmy.com/category.cfm?subCatId=68&parent=41


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

awesome the coffin carriage is cool I may have to get one of them.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Since I'm new to this stuff.....and I really didn't want to ask such a dumb question, but I will anyway. I don't get it. They advertise all these things, then tell you where to get them? No pricing? Am I missing something? Now after this is answered, I may come back and edit my post to something smarter...but don't tell anyone! SHHHHHHHH!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

they are manufactures and ship their stuff to stores only.

i'll be looking for that stuff


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

It's nice to see they have a couple of animated Skull options.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah, it's always nice to see new animated props we can hack.


----------

